# Truly Tasteless Memes II



## Doc

New Truly Tasteless thread for 2021.   Let em rip.  

If you are new here be sure to check out the original truly tasteless 30 page thread.
Here is a link:   https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/truly-tasteless-memes-post-em-here.80598/


----------



## pirate_girl

This seems fitting for today.

??


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> This seems fitting for today.
> 
> ??  To be accurate the 2021 girl should have a face tat and a black hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 133358


----------



## FrancSevin

Frankly, they both look like the same type of girl.  I would hope not but I don't see 2021 as much different.  In fact it is likely to be worse.

Sorry PG, but those are the signs I see.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh my! ?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know what to say to that but "spit" comes to mind.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

I'll probably go to h-e double hockey sticks for this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gramma got banned from the church knitting group for making these handle pads.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tom Selleck.

The wife's favorite guy.

How does one compete against that?


pirate_girl said:


> I'll probably go to h-e double hockey sticks for this.
> 
> View attachment 134298


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

Gawd ....now I'm wondering what that would sound like ...and if it feels good to her.         Anyone have  one of those horns for sale?


----------



## bczoom

I've heard of "blowing smoke up someone's ass" but that takes it quite literally.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Gawd ....now I'm wondering what that would sound like ...and if it feels good to her.         Anyone have  one of those horns for sale?


Should we be telling your wife that you want to try something new with her????


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Gawd ....now I'm wondering what that would sound like ...and if it feels good to her.         Anyone have  one of those horns for sale?


I just bought one for my grandson.  Now I'm having second thoughts


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I can just picture you asking your grandson to borrow it for a day. ???


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 134442


I really don't think this helps in the fight against using weed.  I kinda looks like something I would look forward to doing,  Especially as a hormone driven teenager.

Speaking for myself, I gotta say,,,; Hardly a deterrent.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 134455




LMFAO.   Man, you're still the champ.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why does Betty Crocker have so many kids???

Cuz she's moist and easy ???????????


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

My wife just called me a sex machine. 

Actually it was more like "You're a f-cking idiot".  But I knew what she meant.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> My wife just called me a sex machine.
> 
> Actually it was more like "You're a f-cking idiot".  But I knew what she meant.


Seems thats the play book, why we put up with it must have something to do with Stockholms syndrome.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

?‍


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ceee




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 137090


Was that a quote from Ricky and the trailer park boys.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> View attachment 137236



Tasteless but true.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Colt Gomez

Me every single time, I should have look at the wall clock instead.


----------



## Doc

I apologize up front for this one.   Tasteless to the max.  Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Too soon?
?


----------



## Melensdad

Not too soon!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Not too soon!


Ok.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?‍?


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mla2ofus

FrancSevin said:


>


Did they service Johnsons??


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 139592


Omg that is hilarious!
?


----------



## pirate_girl

Tasteless?
You got it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh brother lol


----------



## FrancSevin

My grandson is 15 and has developed the worst eating habits I have ever seen.  Crazy spicy foods that upset his stomach, Super hot peppers, ugh. Last week he engulfed an entire jar of Gerkan pickles.

His digestive system is a wreck and no one wants to follow after him into the bathroom.

But yesterday topped them all.  After eating three cans of alphabet soup, he had the worst vowel movement ever.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jillcrate

Thank you PG ...

I hope you have been well


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Jesus likes the Beatles better than football.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> View attachment 142287



Oh!  They'll be coming for you for that one.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> View attachment 143221


Sick.
That's why I love ya..


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, I'm likin' this thread!

In another life, I belonged to a site called* Motifake*

We made those motivational posters, but a different way

Here's a couple (I've made around 500 of 'em if you want more)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmhmmm..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## ErinKeegan

totally tasteless and stupid


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Oww..


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Paladin5467

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 133920


Japan might want to disagree...they were nuked twice.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Umberto

Paladin5467 said:


> Japan might want to disagree...they were nuked twice.


That was a meatball.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> View attachment 151957


I got a good laugh out of this one.  My kind of women!  Thanks


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 152370View attachment 152371View attachment 152372


These memes should be in the "Your Doing It Wrong" section.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Jun 14, 2021
Add bookmark
#15


----------



## FrancSevin

Three men are sitting around the bar discussing their prowess in bed. The first man, a Frenchmen states proudly that he had made love to his wife twice last night and the morning she kissed him weetly and told him she loved him.

The next man, an Italian, discredits the Frenchmen by stating that he had made love to his wife thrre times last night and in the morning she made him breakfast and told him she could never love another.

Meanwhile, the third man, a Texan, just sat there listening attentivly.

The Frenchmen asks smuggly, "And how many times did you make love to your wife last night?"

The Texan replies, "Just once."

The Italian, with a great deal of attitude says, "Just once? That poor woman, what did she say to you this morning?"

The Texan replies, "Don't stop!"


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

I need to up my charccootiery game…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

*my high school was so poor, they taught driver’s education and sex education in the same car,*


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

Perfect for bonin


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Ironman said:


> View attachment 153116


----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153122


Been there!


----------



## Umberto

FrancSevin said:


> Been there!


Haven’t we all?


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto

Mark1911 said:


> View attachment 153162


It’s not going to do your cock any good, either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Umberto said:


> It’s not going to do your cock any good, either.



Neither does a5-35 icy cold. (Don't ask me how I know)


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto

Tattoo idea…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153646



The indians found a name for that dollar store no name toilet paper. 

"John Wayne paper".  Rough and tough and don't rake $hit off an indian!


----------



## Umberto

NorthernRedneck said:


> The indians found a name for that dollar store no name toilet paper.
> 
> "John Wayne paper".  Rough and tough and don't rake $hit off an indian!


That was the toilet paper in C-Rats.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## baldy347

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153903View attachment 153904


neither is the thread...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Legend…


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord lol


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Heh, these little creations are mine
I did pilfer the wording on some, but rather few

Here's more
(I have more......much much more)


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 155342


Tell me where this shop will be, I'm there!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## power1

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 155585


It is funny except the people depending of the millions of dollars to help them through a tough time are not laughing.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

power1 said:


> It is funny except the people depending of the millions of dollars to help them through a tough time are not laughing.


Geez!
 Chill out bud


----------



## power1

FrancSevin said:


> Geez!
> Chill out bud


Easy for you to say that.   Ever heard of TANF?  Temporary Assistance For Needy Families.  Instead of money going yo these people it was spent on building Farves daughter an auditorium and volley ball court.  Then added on to the millions that was wasted on a volley ball court Farve was paid several millions to give speeches that he never showed up to.


----------



## FrancSevin

power1 said:


> Easy for you to say that.   Ever heard of TANF?  Temporary Assistance For Needy Families.  Instead of money going yo these people it was spent on building Farves daughter an auditorium and volley ball court.  Then added on to the millions that was wasted on a volley ball court Farve was paid several millions to give speeches that he never showed up to.


We are all aware of the needy.  Doesn't mean we must give up humor.
Don't scold or blame me or members here for what our government, or celebrities do when we no longer control our own government.
Or celebrities.

Blame those in power.

Or Brent Farve

This is a humour thread.  Please, lecture elsewhere.


----------



## Mark1911

power1 said:


> Easy for you to say that.   Ever heard of TANF?  Temporary Assistance For Needy Families.  Instead of money going yo these people it was spent on building Farves daughter an auditorium and volley ball court.  Then added on to the millions that was wasted on a volley ball court Farve was paid several millions to give speeches that he never showed up to.


Here’s a thought - maybe the government should get out of the business of giving money to anyone - foreign governments, Brett Farve, the needy, the not so needy, or anyone…. Just. Stop.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

power1 said:


> Easy for you to say that.   Ever heard of TANF?  Temporary Assistance For Needy Families.  Instead of money going yo these people it was spent on building Farves daughter an auditorium and volley ball court.  Then added on to the millions that was wasted on a volley ball court Farve was paid several millions to give speeches that he never showed up to.


Please note the title of this forum.   Truly TASTELESS Memes.    Get it?
If you want to discuss temp assistance start a thread in the debate forums.  
Some posts have been removed.  Warning to all.  Be Civil or Be banned.


----------



## Emmaroy

Thankyou,  it is funny however that people think their opinions matter to anyone on a social media platform, or like they think they are going to change the world. 

Thanks again for kicking em out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## power1

Mark1911 said:


> Here’s a thought - maybe the government should get out of the business of giving money to anyone - foreign governments, Brett Farve, the needy, the not so needy, or anyone…. Just. Stop.


Sounds like a very good idea.  Many people have asked for that for a long time.
But, how would the politicians buy votes and where could the politicians find money to steal?


----------



## Emmaroy

So i see, even after Doc posted what this forum is about there are still some complete idiots that still dont get it


----------



## EastTexFrank

power1 said:


> I will tell you the same thing I told the dumb bastard abovr.
> KISS MY ASS



Goodbye and so long.


----------



## Doc

power1 is on a 30 day break.  If he decides to come back with the same tude he will be gone for good.


----------



## Umberto

Doc, this Bud’s for you.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My wife ordered one of the ADULT happy meals tonight.   The toy that came with it was a real shocker.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Man...


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## m1west

Umberto said:


> View attachment 157322


Or
how come daddy never cooks or cleans
Because he is gone from home 10 to twelve hours a day, so I can stay home sitting on my ass most of the time
so when he gets home I'm all rested up to tell him how hard my day was and what a lazy bastard he is.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Or
> how come daddy never cooks or cleans
> Because he is gone from home 10 to twelve hours a day, so I can stay home sitting on my ass most of the time
> so when he gets home I'm all rested up to tell him how hard my day was and what a lazy bastard he is.


IDK.
With working women today a lot of us "Fuckers" are doing the cooking and other chores the poor subjective woman used to do.
Like grocery shopping and taking care of the house(home).

My day starts at 5:30.  I open the plant at 6:45 and work till 5:00.  Two or three times a week, I shop for food and supplies, come home, clean a messed kitchen and cook.  Set the table and we eat by 8:00 or so. Some evenings the wife takes time for the kids.  Shopping for clothes and school stuff, plus laundry.  Never ending laundry.

If I don't shop, I'm working on the house, the lawn something in the garage.  Sometimes I even do some laundry.  I'm not complaining, just pointing out what has to be done whether the wife does anything or not.  If she works at a job, her day is much the same.

So, this is not at all like it was when our mom's stayed home, a slave to the family and her husband but gave both an evening of relative leisure. No, today she is a slave to a job, a boss, and a lifestyle that has little time for leisure.  Or family. All so she has some feeling of worth.

Well, the fact is, she feels tired.
And so does her husband

Raising kids ain't easy. It is a 24/7 labour of responsibility and...love.

So even the kids suffer.

Thanks women's lib. But I have to ask those militant gals with the big promises for women who go to work,

"whom did you free?"


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 157662


I drank the water at Camp Lejeune but not long enough to count.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Is forum member Deadly Sushi still around? I can’t seem to tag him


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Emmaroy

Mark1911 said:


> View attachment 158718


I wish that worthless piece of dog shit was still in prison where it belongs


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## squerly

NorthernRedneck said:


>


OMG, that is the funniest joke of all time!


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> OMG, that is the funniest joke of all time!


Where you been Squerly?


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> Where you been Squerly?


Working on the RV Park, keeping up my residential rentals, and getting ready to head South for the Winter.  Over the last 10 years, we get snowed in an average of 3 times a year, each time for a minimum of 3 days.  Sometimes I can get the plow on it before it turns to ice, but once it's ice, we're stuck.   So we bought a motor home, and we'll go south and bug the kids/grandkids for a few months each year.


----------



## FrancSevin

That sounds like a good plan.
We have a mini camper, plans to travel and visit RV parks out west. All I have had to do to do is retire. Apparently, that happens this year.  
That and building a cabin on our "mountain" property in the Ozarks.

Good to see you posting.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> View attachment 159131


I wanna marry her!


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------

